# Happy birthday ray



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A very happy birthday ray ccasion4:

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up Sandra - as you said;

*Happy Birthday Ray*

.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

ccasion4: *RAY*

Remember , Birthdays are good for you !

Statistics show that people who have the most live longer. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks guys an galls but it's in May.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Thanks guys an galls but it's in May.
> 
> Ray.


Hope you make it then. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Terry. Or do you know something I don't.?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Thanks guys an galls but it's in May.
> 
> Ray.


Not you, Raycroke, sorry, raycrock, rayrecrok well one of them right, kindle keeps giving me daft words.

Happy birthday I S'pose your celebrating with a baby in your arms.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday to whichever Rays Birthday it is. (or isnt)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have been hijacked................ 

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I've been away to an hotel tother side of Huddersfield for the night, one of the Groupon deals..

Very good, the snap was excellent and the whiskey went down well, short of £80 for the two of us all in inc free wine and enough whiskey to nearly get me pissed unlike Sandra that was!..

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I will let you share my birthday in May if you like ray. 
p.s. I like a good Bordeaux.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why on earth would he want to share your birthday Ray ?

You heard him he’s mellow, Sandra’s pissed , his words not mine 

Mellow and pissed is prob in order after years together :wink2:

I stayed remarkabally sober on my birthday

Still finding out you are 74 is sobering :grin2: :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Cos mine will be warmer Sandra.

Ray.


----------

